# Spokane, WA - Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet - Sept 12, 2021



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 14, 2021)

Well shoot..thats the same weekend  as the Oregon bicycle swap..


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2021)

I was upset because I didn't think I could go to the one in Oregon. I have to fly to Sacramento and drive my wife home. She's been at her mothers for 4 months. She drove down by herself but didn't want to drive home alone. I should be back soon enough for the one in Spokane. Thanks Dave!


----------



## p51mustang55 (Aug 14, 2021)

I’ll see you there!


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 18, 2021)

Mmmm... Decisions, decisions....  Which one to go to....


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 10, 2021)

I'll be there. Can't wait!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 16, 2021)

Sweet! Any pics? I couldn't make it....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## p51mustang55 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 17, 2021)

Pics


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Pics
> 
> View attachment 1480371
> 
> ...



Looks like it was a pretty good swap meet. I'm bummed I missed it. Thanks for the photos Dave. Barry


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 18, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I was upset because I didn't think I could go to the one in Oregon. I have to fly to Sacramento and drive my wife home. She's been at her mothers for 4 months. She drove down by herself but didn't want to drive home alone. I should be back soon enough for the one in Spokane. Thanks Dave!



I didn’t see you there Barry… lol


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 18, 2021)

p51mustang55 said:


> View attachment 1480322



@UncleFester


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 18, 2021)

Maybe have to come over the mountain next year !


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 18, 2021)

Very nice! I will need to participate next year, of course it would be great if on a different weekend than the Oregon swap....


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 18, 2021)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Very nice! I will need to participate next year, of course it would be great if on a different weekend than the Oregon swap....



Agreed, would be nice to attend both!


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 19, 2021)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Very nice! I will need to participate next year, of course it would be great if on a different weekend than the Oregon swap....



I spoke with Josh about this yesterday. We just need to sit down and discuss it.


----------



## JRE (Sep 19, 2021)

I'd definitely go if it wasn't the same weekend as the Oregon swap


----------

